# Floorstanding recomendations



## BuddahX (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm looking for a good set of floor standing speakers. I was considering DIY statements but I don't want to have to build everything so I'm going to do manufacturer built speakers. I want a whole 7.1 setup and want everything to match. So I'm going to start with the mains. I've been leaning toward the B&W CM9 towers. They seem to have gotten good reviews in-spite of some complaints on the midrange section at times. I was wondering if there's anything better for that $3,000 price tag. I'm also looking for a somewhat elegant look to it as well. But if the sound quality surpasses then I won't mind. My room size is 17' x 17'. Thank you for your help. Once I've decided on the mains I'll get the matching center speaker.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

CM9 is a really nice speaker. In that price range, I would also suggest listening to the PSB Synchrony One and Two.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I'd also recommend PSB Synchrony, RBH Sound 1266-SE, Monitor Audio Gold GX300 and Revel F12.


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

Gently-used Paradigm Studio 60v4s or 100v4s. Great-sounding speakers and, with the grilles off, beautiful to behold. The 60s should run ~1/3 the price of the CM9s; the 100s, ~1/2 the price.

Then add a CC-690v5 for stunning center-channel audio.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

Focal Electra
http://www.musicdirect.com/p-38930-focal-electra-1027-s-tower-speakers-pr.aspx

Focal 826
http://dedicatedaudio.com/inc/sdetail/27010


----------



## Integra8 (Jan 1, 2011)

BuddahX said:


> I'm looking for a good set of floor standing speakers. I was considering DIY statements but I don't want to have to build everything so I'm going to do manufacturer built speakers. I want a whole 7.1 setup and want everything to match. So I'm going to start with the mains. I've been leaning toward the B&W CM9 towers. They seem to have gotten good reviews in-spite of some complaints on the midrange section at times. I was wondering if there's anything better for that $3,000 price tag. I'm also looking for a somewhat elegant look to it as well. But if the sound quality surpasses then I won't mind. My room size is 17' x 17'. Thank you for your help. Once I've decided on the mains I'll get the matching center speaker.


These are getting rave reviews...

http://www.ascendacoustics.com/pages/products/speakers/SRT/srt.html

Jeff


----------



## OZZIERP (Feb 19, 2012)

While you are auditioning give the Kef's a shot.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

If you wish, I have had an opportunity to audition a number of speakers and have put together a Google doc to track all my impressions. You can find it in the first post of my speaker journey thread - link is in my sig.

Happy hunting!


----------



## BuddahX (Jan 6, 2010)

Thank you all for your recommendations. Unfortunately there are not a lot of home audio stores here for me to audition. I have heard the cm9 and martin logan electrostatics and i really liked the cm9's. Did not care much for the martin's. My ear isnt all that picky so probably all your suggestions will surpass my expectations. I do like the look of the ascend towers. Was also considering on getting the Rythmik servo subwoofer kits to go with whatever i choose. Run 2 of the 12" sealed versions. Ill check out the others you posted an maybe find what i want. A good center channel is also a big deal to me and would like for the whole front stage to match. And im a sucker for piano gloss black.


----------



## BuddahX (Jan 6, 2010)

Whats your thoughts on the definitive technology mythos sts? Ive heard them only once while walking by but for the brief time i heard them i was impressed. But it was a wide open area and didn have the chance to see how the bass output of them are. Or how they do at higher volumes.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Did you listen to the electro-motion Martin Logan's in a Magnolia Home Theater? Is so they were likely setup wrong. They should have been pulled out a couple feet from the wall and towed in just slightly (google Martin Logan flashlight trick). You should give the theos and the motion20/40s a try IMO they are a much better option then the electro-motion speakers. That said I'll take the BW over DefTech.


----------



## BuddahX (Jan 6, 2010)

The martin logans i listened too were the ones at the magnolia store. They were away from the wall quite a bit. I mean they sounded pretty good but they had to use a subwoofer to get any decent bottom end. Im fully aware you get mostly upper mids n highs from the electrostatic speakers. But for $2,000 a piece i was just expecting a bit more. So you would recommend the B&W CM9 over deftech Mythos ST or there 8080st?


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

BuddahX said:


> The martin logans i listened too were the ones at the magnolia store. They were away from the wall quite a bit. I mean they sounded pretty good but they had to use a subwoofer to get any decent bottom end. Im fully aware you get mostly upper mids n highs from the electrostatic speakers. But for $2,000 a piece i was just expecting a bit more. So you would recommend the B&W CM9 over deftech Mythos ST or there 8080st?


Yes the BW have much more natural sound IMO. I work for geeksquad and have much experience with BW, DefTech, ML and would tell you the theos do not need a sub in two channel. The sub is really only needed for ultra low frequencies and to support the center surround speakers. Give a listen to the motion 40s. Your store should have just gotten them in in the last week or so.


----------



## BuddahX (Jan 6, 2010)

Ok thanks. When i go back ill listen to the motion 40's. I was there today and was able to listen to the Def Tech bp-8020st and i really thought they sounded good. No body was there to help me so i wasnt able to listen to the BW CM9 towers. I dont really have a hi fidelity ear so i dont think i need anything to overly expensive. But i do want a quality product and a nice n elegant design.


----------



## Jetjones (Jan 29, 2012)

BuddahX said:


> Ok thanks. When i go back ill listen to the motion 40's. I was there today and was able to listen to the Def Tech bp-8020st and i really thought they sounded good. No body was there to help me so i wasnt able to listen to the BW CM9 towers. I dont really have a hi fidelity ear so i dont think i need anything to overly expensive. But i do want a quality product and a nice n elegant design.




Ok bro, a few questions. First, are you going to be using this for music only or also home theater? If both, how much % wise of each? (ie 60/40 or 30/70) Def Techs are hard to beat for home theater, but, I don't recommend their STS, but rather, the BP-8060's or better yet the BP-8080's. Those are killer for home theater and would stomp on the B&W CM-9's. If you are only going to be listening to music, then the B&W CM-9's might work, although, they are not all that good for home theater, at least not compared to Def Techs or Klipschs'. I would also recommend the Ascend Sierra Towers or the Ascned Sierra-1's as these will be better than the B&W CM-9's for music, and be really good for home theater. I have gone through boat loads of speakers in my lifetime. I personally own a pair of Ascend Sierra-1's and also a full 7.1 Definitive Technology setup. I use the Ascend for music listening and the Def Techs for home theater. I have yet to find anything else, below the price of a new car, that I like better! Hope this helps!


----------



## BuddahX (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks that helps a lot. 90% will be for movies. I was looking at the ascend but they dont have a matching center from what i can find. But im really leaning toward the deftech 8060's or 8080's with matching center and there surrounds. Will be doing a diy subwoofer setup using TC subs. Either ported or with PR's. Was looking at the deftech 4000, 6000 there nice with the remote. Ill be using 2 separate subwoofers one for each side. I think the bipole towers will be better for me than the ST's. Thanks for your help. You pretty much helped me make up my mind.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

BuddahX said:


> Thanks that helps a lot. 90% will be for movies. I was looking at the ascend but they dont have a matching center from what i can find. But im really leaning toward the deftech 8060's or 8080's with matching center and there surrounds. Will be doing a diy subwoofer setup using TC subs. Either ported or with PR's. Was looking at the deftech 4000, 6000 there nice with the remote. Ill be using 2 separate subwoofers one for each side. I think the bipole towers will be better for me than the ST's. Thanks for your help. You pretty much helped me make up my mind.


You may not need a sub with the BP towers since they each have an LFE input.

Btw what AVR will you be using?


----------



## BuddahX (Jan 6, 2010)

I prob wont need them But im kind of a bass enthusiast. And i think it will look fresh with a TC sub on either end of the towers.


----------



## BuddahX (Jan 6, 2010)

Right now im Using a Harmon Kardon AVR-2600


----------



## BuddahX (Jan 6, 2010)

Correction AVR-1600. But i might as well upgrade that as well. But im unfamiliar with avr's. When all said and done i want to have a 7.2 setup. Any receiver suggestions? I dont need anything too too outlandish. Just something with good sound and would like to stay below a $2000 mark.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

BuddahX said:


> Correction AVR-1600. But i might as well upgrade that as well. But im unfamiliar with avr's. When all said and done i want to have a 7.2 setup. Any receiver suggestions? I dont need anything too too outlandish. Just something with good sound and would like to stay below a $2000 mark.


At 2k your options are wide open. Marantz and Yamaha both have very good AVRs at that price point. Most folks on here will likely recommend an onkyo and they work very well. I personally really like Marantz.


----------



## BuddahX (Jan 6, 2010)

I posted a thread in the receiver section. Im going with a ONKYO TX-NR809.


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

BuddahX said:


> I posted a thread in the receiver section. Im going with a ONKYO TX-NR809.


That's a good decision, I have not seen them for less then $900-999 though as they are discontinued, the new TX-NR818 could be had for a little more and offers XT32 RC, something to think about as the 818 is the first receiver in this price range to offer XT32, the 809 does not. Hope this helps.


----------



## BuddahX (Jan 6, 2010)

Im somewhat of a novice i dont know what a xt32 is. Type of processing?


----------



## BuddahX (Jan 6, 2010)

A better eq thing for the mic to auto setup? Is it worth it? Cause ill get that if its not much more and will sound better.


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

BuddahX said:


> A better eq thing for the mic to auto setup? Is it worth it? Cause ill get that if its not much more and will sound better.


Yes that is exactly what it is, others who have it may chime in, it was not available in the 800 series Onkyo receivers only the higher end models until this years model 818. here is some info that you can look at and see if it is worth it to you. www.audyssey.com/audio-technology/multeq a lot of people swear by this feature. Like I said the 809 new isn't much less than a new 818 with the XT32. Maybe JJ will chime in here with his thoughts. Hope this helps.
Jeff


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Take a listen to Marantz 7005 before you buy, it's in your budget and sounds amazing.


----------



## BuddahX (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks alot jeff. Ill read up on it. Its not that much more so ill prob give it a shot. I would rather go a bit overboard and be happy then get something and wish i got the next model up.

Ill check out the marantz. But once i get stuck on an idea i tend to stay with it. Thanks for the input.


----------



## BuddahX (Jan 6, 2010)

That XT32 does it need to be calibrated by a professional installer or is it something i can handle?


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

BuddahX said:


> That XT32 does it need to be calibrated by a professional installer or is it something i can handle?


Yes you can handle it, audyssey does all the work for you, I would recommend an adjustable height camera tripod to mount (screw on) the Audyssey mic as you will be taking measurements from several room positions as Audyssey calibrates your entire listening area. The tripod is very useful and can be height adjustable for each location at ear level seating, since you will be taking measurements on the actual seating furniture (central sofa if you have that) and other areas not on furniture, the complete process is about 20 to thirty minutes. I would go to Onkyo USA and download the manual of whatever receiver you decide on and then you will have a good idea how to perform this calibration and get to know your receiver before you actually get it, you can also purchase a hard copy of the manual for $10 with free shipping. Onkyo receivers come with the manual on disc which I did not not use, I bought a manual before I bought my receiver. You can manually set all speaker and sub levels (dB's) with the test tones of the receiver and using an inexpensive Radio Shack SPL meter (I prefer the analog meter) first, reference levels being 75 dB for all speakers, (it's explained here at the Shack somewhere how to do this, someone will chime in to give you a link) and have a listen, then do the Advanced Audyssey calibration, have a listen and see (hear) the difference. Even after calibration you can go in and tweak some of the Audyssey settings to your tastes. Buddah it sounds like a lot to digest but it really is not, we will be here to guide you through it all. The idea is to have fun and enjoy the fruits of your labor, it will be well worth it. I have not seen the 809 new for less than $950-999, less than two months ago it could be had for $650-700. I have seen the 818 as low as $1034, try OneCall's price alert option and submit your lowest offer and they will counter with their best offer and you maybe surprised. I bought my tripod at Walmart for $27, extends from one foot to four feet, perfect. Just remember to make a decision and stick with it, we will be here for you. Keep us posted, take care.
Jeff


----------



## BuddahX (Jan 6, 2010)

That helps out a lot. I understand it. Im sticking with the onkyo 818. I think that will suite me perfectly. And going with deftech 8060's all around. Will be a huge upgrade from my HK AVR-1600 and mix matched speakers. Thank you for all the help and ill notify when i start getting the parts in. Ill start reading up on the 818 to get familiarized with it beforehand.


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

BuddahX said:


> That helps out a lot. I understand it. Im sticking with the onkyo 818. I think that will suite me perfectly. And going with deftech 8060's all around. Will be a huge upgrade from my HK AVR-1600 and mix matched speakers. Thank you for all the help and ill notify when i start getting the parts in. Ill start reading up on the 818 to get familiarized with it beforehand.


Glad we could help my friend, you will have a killer setup, I see you like to build sub enclosures, go for it....


----------



## BuddahX (Jan 6, 2010)

Yea ive built a few. Couple of them are on here. Last one was a 15" with dual 15" maelstrom PR's but it was huge. 19"w 53" H 23" D. Lol. Sounded amazing but this time im going with TC and doing a dual sub setup.


----------



## phreak (Aug 16, 2010)

The biggest benefit I see with XT32 is calibrating dual subs. The low end will be incredibly smooth.


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

phreak said:


> The biggest benefit I see with XT32 is calibrating dual subs. The low end will be incredibly smooth.


I agree............


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

BuddahX said:


> Yea ive built a few. Couple of them are on here. Last one was a 15" with dual 15" maelstrom PR's but it was huge. 19"w 53" H 23" D. Lol. Sounded amazing but this time im going with TC and doing a dual sub setup.


Sounds good, and like phreak said that's where XT32 will really come in handy, smooth out the low end of dual subs, I believe there may be other advantages also but that's just my opinion. Enjoy...


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Not only EQ'ing duals but another benefit is the amount of filters. It's a good bit more though I don't know the number off hand (100x's?).


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Filters for XT are sat-16 and sub-128. XT32 is sat-512 and sub-512. So yes XT32 is a huge step up.


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

JBrax said:


> Filters for XT are sat-16 and sub-128. XT32 is sat-512 and sub-512. So yes XT32 is a huge step up.


Thanks Brax for chiming in, I just wanted Buddah to be sure he was making the right choice as I recommended the 818 solely for the advanced calibration options along with all of the 809 features, not offered on the 800 series Onkyo till this year, I believe the XT32 is a deal breaker at this price point. 
Jeff


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

The 818 would be my choice now that the 809 has gone up closer to the MSRP. I might wait a little though as I remember the 809 being heavily discounted shortly after it's debut. You just never know?


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

JBrax said:


> The 818 would be my choice now that the 809 has gone up closer to the MSRP. I might wait a little though as I remember the 809 being heavily discounted shortly after it's debut. You just never know?


Brax, I've seen the 809 almost anywhere still available at $999 and the 818 at $1034, I believe Newegg will have a private email 48 hour sale in the next month or so, they did it with the 809 at $700-750 not long after it's release.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

needspeed52 said:


> Brax, I've seen the 809 almost anywhere still available at $999 and the 818 at $1034, I believe Newegg will have a private email 48 hour sale in the next month or so, they did it with the 809 at $700-750 not long after it's release.


All the more reason to wait.


----------



## Nuance (Nov 2, 2008)

How do you like the Def Tech's? Which TC drivers are you using for the subs?


----------



## expresso (Oct 12, 2008)

Klipsch RF7 -


----------



## Jules Winnfield (Jul 8, 2012)

Definitive Technology BP-8080ST...MSRP $1500.00 ea.

Guaranteed to knock your socks off!


----------

